# SoCal ADBA show Nov. 27 & 28.



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Who's going? There's plenty of people here on GP that are from California. I'll be out there showing Earl and shooting photos. 

Southern California/Golden State APBTC
Saturday, November 27, 2010
Sunday, November 28, 2010
Location: West Coast K-9 Academy

The Southern California/Golden State APBTC will join together to host 2 conformation shows on Saturday and 2 conformation shows on Sunday at the West Coast K-9 Academy in Fontana, CA.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am broke till I start school in Jan  So no traveling that far for me. Not in an 84 Buick lmao

Best of luck with Earl and I can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

ill be there on sunday only with my 10 month old pup


----------



## spanky947 (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks elvis for posting site n location and for showing up at the socal/golden state apbtc A.D.B.A points show,it was a good turnout thanks to all participants that showed up from cali n especially to all the folks from out of state without u this wouldn't of happenend ,support your local apbt club nearest you!


----------



## CaADBA (Apr 11, 2010)

The Ca APBT Association would like to thank the Golden State and the Southern Cal clubs for putting on a show of such high caliber and furthering the positive image and strong ties our community posseses. The magnificent and extroidinary attendents were only outshines by their dogs who were second to none. Congrats on keeping the ADBAs oldest club alive and to strengthening the foothold for owners to keep scratching against BSL.


----------

